# In LIne Fuel filter for an 8N



## DonnieJoe (Apr 8, 2011)

I have a late 40's, early 50's model 8N. I assume it would be a good idea to put an in line fuel filter on the gas line. I have seen filters at supply house, Wal-Mart, and other places. What is a good size or type to put on. I assume there would be concerns about fuel flow and size. Thanks.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

No need for a inline fuel filter...The fuel system already has 3 screens.

One attached to the fuel tank shut-off valve - extends up into the tank.
One in the fuel sediment bowl.
One in the elbow at the carburetor inlet.

That should suffice for fuel filtration. If it ain't broke, don't fix it!!

In addition, many in-line filters require pump pressure to force fuel through them. If you choose the wrong inline filter, you will have problems from the start.


----------



## DonnieJoe (Apr 8, 2011)

Those are three good reasons to leave well enough alone. Thanks Harry16.


----------

